# Slingshot Marksman From 1940



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just ran across this brief article in the February, 1940, issue of Popular Mechanics.










Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like he is using a natural fork!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a 1934 newspaper article about the same guy.

Cheers ....... Charles

Reporter: Anon
Year: 1934
Title: Lake Character to Seek Fame
Newspaper: Tiptonville Times
City: Tiptonville
Pages: 1
Issue Date: 12 Sept 1934
Short Title: Lake Character to Seek Fame
Keywords: Taylor, Charlie, "Reelfoot David, Slingshot Charlie, theaters
Notes: Article as follows:
Lake Character to Seek Fame
"Reelfoot David" has gone to Chicago to make something for himself out of his knack of using a slingshot better than anybody else in the world. "Reelfoot David" is Charlie Taylor, veteran guide of Reelfoot Lake and champion sling-shot artist of the world. With Taylor went W. A. Fowlkes, of Hornbeak, who will try to manage him to fame and fortune via the vaudeville stage. In Chicago they will try to interest vaudeville circuits with Taylor's prowress. Ever since he was a boy "Reelfoot David" has been shooting the sling-shot with uncanny accuracy. He can hit a penny thrown in the air - he can strike matches with the shot, and says he can even hit a BB shot thrown in the air. He doesn't aim with the weapon - he just pulls it back and lets it go. And he never misses. "Sling-shot" Charlie was recently shown in a movie news reel. In it he gave a demonstration of his prowress. He has also been the subject of an article in the American Magazine. He goes hunting with his sling-shot instead of a gun. He can use it better than he can a gun, and says it doesn't bust up the game so bad - just stuns 'em, he says. Around Reelfoot Lake Taylor's prowress with the sling-shot is commonplace. But to the outside world, it is almost unbelievable. Hence his determination to capitalize upon his gift. His progress is "showing the world" will be watched with much interest by his Lake County friends


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And here is a link to another article about the guy:

http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1368&dat=19400323&id=_-IeAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2wwEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5342,4783251

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good sluthing Charles...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful find Charles. Looks like he was not using the hammer grip but a finger and thumb brace style. Real inner tube rubber too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a couple of more links.

http://wc.rootsweb.ancestry.com/cgi-bin/igm.cgi?op=GET&db=lgmathis&id=I188

http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1338&dat=19390218&id=F9RXAAAAIBAJ&sjid=M_UDAAAAIBAJ&pg=2496,4148350


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I also noticed that Reelfoot Charlie shot gangster style. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like another Rufus! I wish we could find the video so we could get it on YouTube.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I have spent time on reelfoot lake , i lived in obion county tenn for a couple years.
Nice place, that lake is cool because you can go there and just enjoy the forest and lake for free, pretty much whenever you want.Here in NY, we need permits, and parking passes. Things were much more simple in Tennessee.


----------

